
Number Crunching vs. Number Theory: Computers and Fermats Last Theorem 1850-1960 - earthicus
https://www.tau.ac.il/~corry/publications/articles/Computers%20and%20FLT.html
======
w8rbt
Not to be confused with his little Theorem.

~~~
jordigh
I actually wonder how well-known the little theorem is outside of math
departments. Or Wilson's theorem, product of all nonzero elements mod p is
negative one iff p is prime.

~~~
w8rbt
If you think of CS as a distinct area (outside of math) then it is used there
a lot. Especially in cryptography (RSA, etc.).

